# FreeBSD 7.2 Images



## atwinix (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am looking for the FreeBSD 7.2 intel 64-bit DVD installation iso!

Does anyone know where I can find it?  I tried a couple of mirrors so far but was unable to find any.  There's only cd images!

thanking you for your help,

cheers,

atwinix


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/where.html


----------



## ale (Aug 26, 2009)

It seems that there is no DVD for ia64 platform, if that's what you are asking.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you have an _Itanium_-based CPU? If not, amd64 (which has a DVD ISO) is for you.


----------



## atwinix (Aug 26, 2009)

No, I have an Intel Core 2 E7600 which is a 64-bit processor.  Will the amd64 iso work on it?  Is it compatible?

I thought that the intel 64-bit architecture was different from the amd 64-bit one?!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2009)

amd64 is for all Intel/AMD 64-bit CPUs, except the Itanium series.


----------



## atwinix (Aug 26, 2009)

Ah, I didn't know that.  Thank you everyone for your prompt reply.  I will download and try that out.  

Cheers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html#PROC-AMD64

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/7.2R/hardware.html#PROC-IA64


----------



## atwinix (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you DutchDaemon.  Those links clarify a lot.


----------

